# máme zavřeno



## Encolpius

Zdravím, moc se mi líbí v češtině vazby typu mít (co) + slova typu otevřeno. V maďarštině nic podobného nemáme a trvalo mi naučit se je aktivně používat. Zní to tak typicky česky. Rád bych si zde posbíral více takových slovních vazeb. Nemyslím si totiž, že je lze *libovolně *tvořit. Říká se "máme tu veselo", ale neslyšel jsem "máme tu smutno", říká se "máme tu čisto", ale nelze říct "máme tu špinavo"... 
Napadá mě: mít otevřeno/zavřeno, máme tu čisto, máte tu veselo, máte tu volno, máme tu obsazeno (?)...napadá Vás ještě něco? 
Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Myslím, že půjde vytvořit skoro cokoliv. Včetně špinavo, smutno i obsazeno. Pro běžné užití.
Ale zase by nemohlo být "Máme tu krásno.", místo toho "Máme tu krásně."
klidno, střízlivo (ale opilo nejde nijak), zeleno, světlo, tmavo


----------



## Encolpius

Takže by šlo: Dneska tu máte nějak smutno! 
A mohl byste říct nějakou praktickou větu ze života na zeleno, světlo a tmavo???


----------



## Hrdlodus

"Ty jsi v tom irském pubu? Prý tam dnes je oslava dnes sv. Patrika. Máte tam veselo?"
"Řeknu Ti to takhle. Máme tu fakt hodně zeleno. Doval!"

Nebo podstatně častější "rasistické": "Nejezdil bych do Luníku IX. Mají tam skutečně černo." ("Mají tam tmavo." Nebo prosté "Je tu tma.")

"Nemůžete rozsvítit? Máte tu tak tmavo."

"Čekal bych, že v téhle zadní místnosti bude tmavo. Ale vy tu máte světlo."


----------



## marsi.ku

V zásadě jde asi utvořit cokoliv, ale pak záleží na úzu.
"Máte tu veselo/chladno/teplo" se používá často, ale připadá mi, že "máte tu tmavo" není až tak časté, spíš se říká "máte tu/tady tmu", pokud je to myšleno v kontrastu se světlem (a zdá se mi, že světlo se v tomto případě používá jako podstatné jméno), jinak samozřejmě rasisticky to použít lze.
"Mají zavřeno/otevřeno" se používá zcela běžně.


----------



## Encolpius

Já bych byl opatrnější s tou definicí "v zásadě jde asi utvořit všechno"...ale je to asi frekventovanější než jsem si myslel....
Napadly mě ještě výrazy typu "máme vyhráno" [vyhráno < ze slovesa vyhrát], má nakoupeno, má vymalováno, má uklizeno, má najeto 10000 km....


----------



## marsi.ku

Ano, ano, tyto výrazy se také používají. Ještě mě napadá "ten má pro strach uděláno".
A k té větě "v zásadě se dá utvořit cokoliv". Je to pravda, jde jen o to, že Čech si s tím klidně pohraje a na místě si něco vymyslí, i když se to nepoužívá a bude to zvláštní, u cizince pak ovšem nastává problém, že to bývá vnímáno jako chyba. Nicméně by asi nebylo od věci vytvořit nějaký seznam výrazů se slovesem mít ;-). Vždyť my si ani neuvědomujeme, nakolik to sloveso používáme.


----------



## werrr

Jde to dokonce i se zápornými tvary: _Máme nalito, ale nedopito.
_


----------



## Encolpius

A je vymalováno! Slyšel jsem to, ale vůbec nevím, co to znamená....


----------



## bibax

Když nějaká snaha definitivně skončí, většinou s negativním výsledkem.

_"Do konce poločasu jsme dostali ještě 3 branky a bylo vymalováno."_

_"Po další půlhodině se mi ještě přetrhl řetěz a bylo vymalováno."

_


----------



## Encolpius

Sorry, myslel jsem: a máme vymalováno (jedná se o topic s mít)


----------



## bibax

"Máme vymalováno" má obvyklý význam.

_"Máme vymalováno, teď uklízíme a pozítří budeme pokládat koberce."_

Je zde určitá souvislost se rčením "a je vymalováno". Maluje se obvykle až naposled, po dokončení všech stavebních prací. Po vymalování je zpravidla definitivně hotovo.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Tak máte odpovězeno!


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, máme vše vyjasněno.....


----------



## bibax

Ale fuj. To jsou mi ošklivé germanismy!

Když něco takového čtu, vždy si vzpomenu na rozhovor Čuřila s profesorem Lejsalem: _"Ich habe gesagt"_. Btw v češtině _"mám řečeno"_ říci nejde, buď _"řekl jsem"_ nebo _"bylo mi řečeno"_, lépe _"řekl/a/i/y mi"_.


----------



## Encolpius

Jen tak pro zajímavost pro studenty češtiny: *Máme nakročeno k* policejnímu státu (dnešní tisk)


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, zcela správně. Chválím, velice dobrá práce!!

*Alespoň* *je zde o zábavu postaráno.* X *Alespoň máme - (my studující) -o zábavu postaráno*... ). 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Máte už podojeno?


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

<> Kráva *je podojena*, naše malá *nakojena*, jen ta moje manželka *je* věčně *neukojena*.<> 
<> *Máme nakoupeno*, v předsíni a pokojích *zameteno* a* vytřeno*, v obýváku *vysáto* a na zítra *navařeno*.<>
<> Jak bylo na poli? Už *je/máme sklizeno*?<> 
<> Kdy odjíždíš na chatu? - Asi v pátek večer. - A už *máš sbaleno/zabaleno*?<>
<> Nevím, co *bylo* *objednáno*!<> 
<> Doufám, že již *máš* *nastudováno*, zítra ráno máš zkoušku. - V (městské, univerzitní) knihovně, ve studovně jsem byl od rána do večera, to jistě zvládnu (hov. "to dám"). *Mám* hodně *načteno*!<> 
<> Kolik *má* ta tvoje motorka *najeto*?<>

Odkaz:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=ukojit&Hledej=Hledej *(sloveso "ukojit" - SSČ, SSJČ)

*S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------

